# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  LCH Longen

## gjriezebos

Hallo allemaal, 

heb de mededeling gekregen LCH in de longen....geen blaasjes heb ik, maar putjes...en die zijn wit.al diverse scans gehad...en binnenkort een kijkoperatie in de longen..een biopt, die op de kweek word gezet...ik ben best onzeker en bang..is het nu wel of niet een soort van kanker??

HG, MR

----------

